# IVF Egg with Vacuoles



## Stephjs2011 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've just had a natural modified IVF cycle and, though it looked good initially, unfortunately my one egg had vacuoles in so no good.  I just wondered if anyone has had vacuoles in their eggs and managed to improve their egg quality and what they did.  I'm at the ripe age of 45.  I seem to produce the eggs okay, but the quality is not good.  Any help from anyone who has had this problem?  Thanks.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Stephys, I don't know much about this but there's some info on the net and a few of the sites say it can be down to the egg being too mature or to too sharply rising oestradiol levels (from conventional IVF stimulation) and just egg quality.  It does say it's associated with a poor IVF result, as you had.  Maybe they gave you the trigger a day or two too late so the egg was too mature?  I would ask them for more info.  I don't know how to help it specifically but there is a lot of information you can find on these pages to improve egg quality, there is a shed-load of vitamins you can take and other things like herbs and just being as healthy as possible.  It can't hurt to give it a try, I am very much an AMA ivf-er and I do all that stuff and have a near 100% fert rate so definitely worth a go. Good luck.


----------

